

Curlish — A wrapper around curl to speak to APIs (includes OAuth 2.0 support) - the_mitsuhiko
http://packages.python.org/curlish/

======
the_mitsuhiko
Would love to get feedback on that btw. I found it quite useful for dealing
with our internal API which however is more strict regardings OAuth than
facebook is.

I had to add some hacks to make it work with Facebook :)

